# An Introduction to Java:



## Bhushan-* (Sep 8, 2005)

An Introduction to Java programming language.

*pscode.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=3113&lngWId=2


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey thanxs for sharing tutorial, im looking forward your other code/articals.

Good Work


----------



## aadipa (Sep 11, 2005)

Bhushan... I also work on J2ME... it will be nice to be in contact with u.


----------



## vignesh (Sep 11, 2005)

Good tutorial


----------



## Bhushan-* (Sep 11, 2005)

hey #/bin/sh, aadipa and vignesh thanxs,

i have given my mail id on the code, but ok
you can mail me on bhushan_paranjpe[at][rediffmail][dot][com]
and
bhushannam[at][hotmail][dot][com]

and try to avoid sending mail  from psc,
some times it gives vibes and drop as SPAM.


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 12, 2005)

hey guys!
Does any one of you have any idea about Java RMI?
I need some help!
Thanks


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 13, 2005)

"The Java Remote Method Invocation API, or RMI, is a Java application programming interface for performing remote procedural calls. There are two common implementations of the interface, the initial one to be implemented known as JRMP and a version compatible with CORBA. Usage of the term RMI may denote solely the programming interface or may signify both the API and JRMP, whereas the term RMI-IIOP, read RMI over IIOP, denotes the RMI interface over the CORBA IIOP bus.

The original RMI API was generalized somewhat to support different implementations. Additionally, work was done to CORBA, adding a pass by value capability, to support the RMI interface. Still, the RMI-IIOP implementation supports only a subset of the JRMP implementation."

Links

*java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/rmi/package-summary.html
*cajo.dev.java.net/
*trmi.sourceforge.net/
*davis.jini.org/
*www.ccs.neu.edu/home/kenb/com3337/rmi_tut.html


----------



## deadman (Oct 18, 2005)

thnks Bhusan'
u seems to b an JAVA lover
u hv it in ur avataar 2

*deadman* _is here_


----------



## parthbarot (Oct 19, 2005)

hi frnds,
i m also working in java,j2ee etc in a'bad.
i use IDE named 'intellij idea'..
its very good...but of 50 MB...

its like MS Vis Studio 2003/2005...all java help...need not to write all code..

better than jbuilder and all other..
i suggest use this and than tell..
we  using it in our comp..

bye
regards


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 21, 2005)

This might help u all in Java Script

*www.javafile.com/browserutil.php

*www.dynamicdrive.com/


----------



## cooloutdude (Oct 25, 2005)

hey  i need a complete tutorial of java i.e core and advanced java. i am really interested to learn java so pls send me some links from where in i can learn java from the basics


----------



## vignesh (Oct 25, 2005)

What about Webpage integration...


----------



## aadipa (Oct 25, 2005)

Download "Thinking in Java" from one of the mirrors given at 

*mindview.net/Books/DownloadSites/


----------

